# Wahlschalter abschliessbar



## Lipperlandstern (25 Januar 2011)

Ich suche so einen Schalter wie im Anhang aber mit Vorhängeschloss abschliessbar.

Ich hab sollche Dinger schon gesehen aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.....


----------



## holgermaik (25 Januar 2011)

Der Schalter sieht wie ein Kraus & Naimer aus.
Gibt es auch zum abschliessen.
z.B. http://www.krausnaimer.de/Pdfcat/KN101D0210.pdf Seite 22

Grüsse Holger


----------



## Verpolt (25 Januar 2011)

Könnte auch ein Möller (Eaton) sein.


----------



## b0zzen (25 Januar 2011)

für die möller .. sry, eaton gibts bausätze, um die zu abschießbaren umzubaun.


----------



## nade (28 Januar 2011)

Ehm wieviele Schaltstellungen hat dieser hier?
Und welche Last geht drüber?
Weil vielleicht einfach den Knebel gegen einen für einen Hauptschalter austauschen. Oder vielleicht komplett gegen einen Hauptschalter wechseln?


----------



## b0zzen (28 Januar 2011)

find ich nicht gut.
beim klassischen hauptschalter hast du ja den kranz, der macht sich nicht gut bei wahltasten.


----------



## nade (28 Januar 2011)

War mal so eine Idee. Ist eben Anwendungsabhängig. Gibt/Gab aber auch ma solche Knebel, die eine Arretiertaste mit einer Öffnung für ein Schloss hatten.

Glaube das sind die Teile, die lipi hier sucht.
nicht ganz der den ich meinte

[/URL]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So in dieser Ausführung? Also im Knebel selber sperrbar?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2011)

Hier kannst du auch mal schauen, die haben Vorhängeschloßsperren oder
Betätiger gleich mit Schlüssel.  http://www.sontheimer.org/index.php?option=com_sontheimer&view=search&Itemid=3&lang=de


----------

